# Thumbs up to ESure



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Was offered a quote from my insurer. £1144 with 4 years no claims.
Pretty steep. Personal cover by the way.

Esure offered £462. Phoned them up. Very polite, organised and quick. Paid for within 8 mins.
Spoke to a guy called Scott and was thoroughly happy with the service from such a large company (which is uncommon).

Credit should be given where it is deserved and my inital interaction with ESure has been outstanding so I thought I would let others know as we are always quick to shout about the bad ones. often meaning the good rarely get the credit they deserve

:thumb::thumb:Well done ESure:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Been with esure for a couple of yrs, always a unbelievable price, would of stayed with them but too many mods on my car now for them 2 insure, even gave me money back when i left 
E


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

If esure are anything to do with Ebike then make sure you read all small print on your correspondence very carefully. They have a £75 cancellation fee for all policies but they don't tell you about it then send you letter demanding payment. When I refused to pay it they said it would be handed over to bailiffs etc. really annoying when you have paid your policy in full at the start of the year and it only had 2 months to go. Had it been made c,ear to me at the time I would have just left the policy to expire. I had a nightmare with them.


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Think they all charge to cancel / just different prices.......
Had these probs you mention with esure when moving from ST3 to RS, my arguement was i was having to leave them cause they couldn't provide me with a service i required, telesales staff made it hard work, got my details wrong & told me wrong info.
In the end it went to a manager who realized i was in the right, there staff were wrong let me leave amicably and sent me a nice refund with a letter of apology.
You have to ask all the relevant questions / but they dont like you doing this as it takes time & they lose commission on lost sales.
E


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've just taken out a policy with these guys - done it online on Thursday; policy arrived in the post this morning.

They saved me £172 over my previous Insurers :thumb:

(PS. can't wait to get my mystery meerkat  )


----------

